# Audi A4 build log



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

I am starting a build log for my car, This will be my second install. I ripped all my old equipment out and sold most of it and starting new. The build will have two phases starting with the trunk and then into the inside. This is a hobby/interest for me and I'm not a pro, but hopefully i will get some ideas and tips while I'm building the system from some people with experience or creatiive ideas.


Equipment:

Alpine W205 
Audisson BitOne (will run active)
Jl Audio HD 600 (4 channel) still need 1 more amp for the 3way active
Jl Audio HD 1200 
Jl Audio 10 w6v2
Audisson VOCE 6.5, 3" and tweets (3way)
Stinger Wire/distribution
Dynamat Extreme

Here are the drawing i created of what the system will look like.










Amps are on a 9" linear actuator
BitOne will be on a 20" Stroke Mini Track Actuator (for spare tire access)

Fabric: - Ultra Suede and Vinyal


any questions or ideas, feel free to post


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

Here is a pic of my car that i will be using for my Audio Install


----------



## silversound (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice car, should be a nice system


----------



## Operator (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice equipment you plan to work with!!! You on Audizine?


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

yes I am on Audizine, Great Forum!


----------



## Joehs (Apr 27, 2010)

A good friend of mine has one of these and is always complaining about the lack of info on doing a stereo build. Hopefully he can get a few ideas here.

Keep up the good work, looks like a promising build!


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks, i did some work last night on it, post pics later. Right now i have the trunk gutted, Dynamat in the car, rear deck cut out and started building the side trunk panels. 

I am building the system at night after the kids go down, hopefully i will get a weekend to myself so i can make some serious headway.


----------



## KyleMDunn (Jan 27, 2009)

I love the drawing! Are you planning on adding another HD600/4? Between the two you can have 300x2 / 150x2 / 150x2 for your three-way front. That way you will have three matching amps to display.


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

I am thinking the same, use another HD 600 and run 300 to each 6.5 mid and 125 to each 3" and tweet. 
I was also considering building the each door to hold 2 - 6.5 mids. The way the doors cards are built, it would be easy to modify and still maintain the stock look, just need to check clearnce for the 2nd 6.5 with the door motor. That would be more mid bass, not sure if thats a good idea yet, but something im thinking when i move into the interior


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

I picked up some spare parts from people on forums who are parting out thier cars
so i can put my car back to stock.

- A-pillars 
- kickpanels 
- Trunk panels
- Rear deck panel

so as i modify and test the imaging, i can put the car back to stock.

I also got an extra front door card to hack up and check for clearences and use as a template if i decide to modify the doors. 

If i do the doors and another 6.5, i want to make the install look as stock as possiable.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

These pictures really make me want an Audi.


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

Dynamate Extreme

Trunk before


















Under Back Seats









Trunk with Dynamat Extreme









Trunk with Dynamat Extreme - Spare tire










Trunk with Foam Pad


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

is that a stock sub in the back right corner? that looks like a great spot for a nice IB 12" or 10"


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

no, think thats the access cover for the gas taml or something, not sure.


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

Here are some pics of the BITONE tub, im actually going to redo it. learned some things building it, and want to change up the slope and bottom plate area.

This crap is itchy - 









using speaker cloth for shape.









Drying - 









Add some Everglass short strand body filler









before sanding










I still sanded it and used the shape for test fit and will be great practice piece for upholstery....


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

Creating some test fit pieces for amp rack and Sliding BITONE tray to gain access to spare tire. Will add more detail photos when i put everything in for final install, right now its just for fitment.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

tuner culture said:


> no, think thats the access cover for the gas taml or something, not sure.


yeah i thought that after i saw the access panel to your gass bump under your rear seat. 


HOLY COW MAN, could i hire you to do my false floor in my build haha


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

holly sheep **** this is gonna be bad ass!!!!


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

ordered some fabric and they got me the wrong color, now i am on the hunt for the right stuff. the small dark grey swatch of UltraSuede Ambiance is what im looking for, but the shop got me the larger light color. So now I need to do more leg work and set me behind, I need the fabric so i can start on the side panels.

Im looking to use Charcoale Suede with black vinyl. I dont want so much contrast. I also got some better vinyl that is not pictured, it's more flat black and no shine but still with texture.


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

here is a pic of the Box, the back deck is cut out and starting to test fit.

Box









Box with Subs









testing in rear deck
http://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff401/tunerculture/Audi A4 build/DSC_0210-1.jpg

In rear deck


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

Fitting the layers in -

in the center false floor, the cut out is where i will route the BITONE wires so the the BITONE appears to flaot and hide the wires so the can route from the tub unseen.











here si ashot of the Amp Rack that will be contolled by a 9" actuator. I will post pictures of hardware soon.










Everything is starting to fit, I painted everything black so I know what is ready.


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

I ripped eveything out so I can start in the side panels. I added the covers to hide the side pockets to give a cleaner look. The bottom gaps are done on purpose for the actuator motors and so i can add fill if need. The fabric will drap over the gap, but this will not be seen once fully installed.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Drawer sliders? Why didn't I ever think of those in my build??


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

^ just the heavy duty ones at 200lb ball bearing at home depot or lowes. I am also adding some dynamat to them so keep it quite from any rattle when they are at rest.


----------



## Zx9r23 (Nov 10, 2011)

Nice work so far! Keep the build pics com'n...


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

^ thanks - maybe someday soon you can hear it and see it!


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

Was able to route out my plexiglass pieces, turned out good. Will post pics tomorrow. Need to find out how to a hold of some .1/8" or 1/2" aluminum for the amp rack. Anyone know?


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

ACME supply in Sanford. I go there and drool


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

^ thx Octave, will check it out!


----------



## leftovers (Dec 15, 2011)

Subscribed...looking forward to more updates. I also have an A4 that I'm working on.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Great tread!!! I'm tuning in for more updates as well. Hopefully, one day I'll get a chance to get a listen.


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

Picking up wrapping materials today after work, I can continue forward. This color should much better. Now just need to order LED's, but no big rush on those


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

9" actuator mounted to amp rack before I take it apart and wrap it and mount the plexiglass. I might change to aluminum base, but I can do that change later.
















"]


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

Cut up rear deck panel and created shapes with mdf and 3/8" plexi. Still have alot of work on this, but just getting started for measurement and fitting


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

Got the new material, better color and darker. Time to start wrapping so I can put the system in and start building everthing else.


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

Here are the two linear actuators I will be installing.


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

got some work done yesterday, here are some progress pics

Wrapped the left and right trunk panels: wrapping the suede was a pain in the butt, not looking forward to the other panels:


Left:









Right









Trunk base floor prep for wrap:









trunk floor test fit:









Cut out for wire tuck under false floor and tub for processor 









mount processor rack to base floor









Place in car for fitment - OPen for spare tire access:









Place in car for fitment - closed postionfor spare tire access:


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

rear deck cut out.










Mounting the sub box in the rear deck









Mounted to rear deck









Box level


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

getting ready to start on the Amp rack that holds the JL Audio HD amps

- here is the rack, now have to take apart to wrap it in vinyl and attach plexiglass around bottoms edge and LEDS for back lighting of the plexiglass


















placement of LEDs and Plexiglass:









LED stripe










This was my stopping point last night, I manages to sodier the wires and test, the lights. Does anyone know if you can add a dimmer to the lights to soften the brightness? has anyone done this with a manual dimmer


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

tuner culture said:


> This was my stopping point last night, I manages to sodier the wires and test, the lights. Does anyone know if you can add a dimmer to the lights to soften the brightness? has anyone done this with a manual dimmer


LEDs are dimmable, yes. It would be sweet-looking if they transitioned from 'off' to full brightness when you opened your trunk


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

^ thanks, great idea!!


----------



## Budget (Feb 9, 2010)

DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! never seen that done with subs that large. can't wait to see more!!!!!


----------



## madhouse12 (Oct 13, 2011)

tuner culture said:


> rear deck cut out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont want to be rude or anything but did you check whether the car was sitting on a level surface before u leveled the box?


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

That would be a great assumption, then I would have to check tire pressure, coil alignment, and the list goes on. Just more sanity check for mounting brackets and to make sure the box is on axis with the rear deck brackets. Its good practice to make sure you have some equal measurment so when I install all the other componets and articulations everything will line up on x,y,z axis with a box suspended in mid air at the moment.


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

Just got a package from UPS, Cool White LEDS with new ends caps so I dont have to Sodier the ends, will see how the end caps work. 

White LEDS around the BITONE, inside the sub enclosure and around the rear deck. 

Blue LEDS will light up the amp rack to help compliment the blue Audison logo on the BITONE.


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

Has anyone used Dynaxorb squares....any experience with them? 
What is the best application for them in doors, kicks, pillars and do they really absorb or modify the backwave sound?


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

Now that Christmas is over and the wife and kids are spoiled, i plan to get back to the garage and work on the build.

here are some early build pics I found on the computer. 

Fitment of box


----------



## Jonny Hotnuts (Mar 15, 2011)

I am not trying to be a dick, the install is really cool but I do have concerns about you cutting out the rear deck. The rear deck is a triangulated piece intended to provide a rigid beam over the top of the rear struts AND to provide a triangulated section above the center of gravity. By removing this much stock it is very likely you have compromised the vehicles rear suspension. (*the addition of box will not provide adequate stiffness to the chassis)
I have seen instances where the rear decks were cut out for the purpose of decreasing weight (racing) and caused physical body and suspension roll in corning and eventually resulted in engineered strut bracing and body bracing (with roll cage) just to get the vehicles ability to corner back to OEM spec. 



Again not trying to be a dick....just trying to let you know of a possible compromise in vehicle safety.....take it or leave it. 

~JH


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

^ thanks for the heads up, I plan on using 3/4" steel aluminum bracing as well.


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

new Connector for LED light strand and wires


----------



## south east customz (Jan 17, 2011)

You. Really could use those subs IB and save space on the box.also I usually use aluminum when I make new supports in rear decks. 
Sorta like this


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

Looking good.

^I don't think IB is such a good idea with the amount of air those fold down seats will leak.


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

I created aluminum tracks for the drawer sliders to move along to reduce friction and tear on the suede. You can see the length the processor rack needs to move to clear access for the spare tire











Holes for mounting










test fit for length- not final placment


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

Started my new tub for the BITONE processor

Building the frame









with pexiglass placement for BITONE location and checking height clearence









Cut out bottom shape 









Compared to first tub i created, the big difference is the inside shape


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

I used speaker cloth to create the contour shape for the processor rack










With the tub wrapped in speaker cloth



















plexiglass placed on shape to check form


















Fit test in the car, make sure it will slide under the amp rack


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

+1 Subscribed. Looking good thus far into the project. BOL on the obstacles ahead.


----------



## Fireseeker (Apr 21, 2008)

subd


----------



## supramkivtt2jz (Apr 12, 2011)

I also have a B6 A4 as well. Looks great.


----------



## ToddG (Sep 14, 2010)

sub'd


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

Here is the tube with filler









Need to sand down


----------



## Zx9r23 (Nov 10, 2011)

You can borrow my 3" da sander and make quick work of that.


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

Sweet, just to stop by tonight...I have beer


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Progress, keep it goin!


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

The project was on hold the last couple of weeks, I have been very busy with the kids. Looks like the next couple of weeks are clear, so hopefully this weekend I start steam rolling getting the car ready for SBN Daytona beach in March


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

It's all good - God, then Family, Work, finally Car Audio!


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

I love this. I just joined Audizine (OnYrMrk) and I am also about to start up getting ideas for my build on my 07 A4 Quat. Nice build so far sir. Really like it.


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

Made some progress, here are some picture, I have more I post later

Cut out and aluminum stand









Cut out for the LED lights









test fit in car


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

Here are some pics of progress

Work space









Plexi ruff cut for Bitone processor – the center is cut out for the LED lights to light up the edges










Bitone processor platform with aluminum braces

























Cut out for LED lights









Test fit in the trunk for height and wire run. Notice how the wires are channeled under and out the back, so no wires will be visible running out of the Bitone tub









Motor mount for the 20: linear actuator. The processor rack retracts to have full access to the spare tire. – motor works good, but there is some friction between the the drawer slider and the aluminum floor tracks I build. Need to investigate best way forward with them, I ran the motors back and forth trying to figure out with tuck and lengths. This is a pain with such a long retraction and limited room. But got it working good right now.


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

Amp rack motor mounted and JL Audio HD 1200 and HD 600 – and quick look before I start the wiring


















Start running some wires










Still running wires – 
Fuse blocks mounted, 
all ground and Audio cables on passenger side, 
all power on Driver side 









Testing out the Amp Rack motor – works good.
Cardboard cutout - test fit to start building up the floor. This will be tricky getting this to be right.



















Hopefully will make good progress this weekend. Need to work on trim panels and get the plexi down for some sandblasting. Will hopefully have some tunes playing this weekend. Once trim panels are built, I will start wrapping everything


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

update: 
Should get the plexi back from the guy doing the frosting tomorrow, have most of the trunk panels cut out and tonight I have to tape off the trunk to cut off about 3/4" mistake hope it doesn't make a mess. Will post pics this weekend. Bitone and Voce speakers I pick up next week.

I have 4 weeks to finish the trunk and the inside. Haven't decided if im going with A pillars or kicks. Will have to do some testing. Trunk should hopefully be done this weekend.


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

Let the cutting begin, I hate mistakes that come back and bite you in the a$$


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

Here is photo of panel fitment, testing clearance for processor movement. Had to create aluminum frame to hold up tire/processor cover during movement.


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

Picked up some componets this weekend, started building the rear deck last night, hopefully tonight i will get it ready to start fiberglassing tomorrow night. Now that i got my componets, i can start finishing up most of the install. 


Audison - BitOne Processor
Audison VOCE - AV 3.0 midrange
Audison VOCE - AV 1.1 tweeter 
Audison Connection - SFD 41C ONE PIECE fuse and ground system 
Audison Connection - ST2 SERIES HIGH RESOLUTION AUDIOPHILE SIGNAL CABLES
Jl Audio XD 200 - power the tweets.












So now i will be selling all my Stinger HPM Bullet series RCA cables and distrubution and Fuse blocks and my Alpine PXA-H701 Multichannel audio processor. I just order some new HPM sereies wires online last week, hope I can send them back.

More build pics should start up again soon as i head to the home stretch, would like for it to be done for Spring Break nationals, and i still have to build up the inside for a 3way set-up and tune.


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Very nice install. Did you ever think about not angling the JL amps. My personal opinion with all the other angles I think they would look better square.

Shane


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

Very nicely done, dude.........


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

ssmith100 said:


> Very nice install. Did you ever think about not angling the JL amps. My personal opinion with all the other angles I think they would look better square.
> 
> Shane


Great suggestion, I did try them straight, but just seemed flat because the curve on the amp rack is the same curve on the Processor rack and the amps looked out of place. That does bother me as well some, so 

After everything is installed, I might change the rack and have them on separate actuators and have them move from out to in angles and pigeon toe. Instead of vinyl, I will have them on aluminum with plexi edges. But that will be easy and want to finish the install first


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

Great install, looking forward to seeing and hearing your car at SBN.


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

Here are some quick snaps from last night, I cut out the rear deck panel and started the frame work to apply fiberglass. I also have the inner wall trim and plexiglass around the subs cut out and ready for installation once i get the rear deck fiberglassed and prep'd

Frame created for rear deck









placing cloth for prep to fiberglass









Cloth prep and ready for fiberglass application.


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

Nothing like laying down some fiberglass and the hardner doesn't work (last night) so got some new hardner and now its curing like ut should. Tomoorow laydown some everglass filler and finish shaping the rear deck.

Ran my new audio cables and will be mounting the xd amp tomorrow as well


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

Bitone processor plexi cut out

















Build up of the rear deck, first coat of everglass


















Test fit, view in back window









Test fit before a apply finish coat of filler


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

tuner culture said:


> Bitone processor plexi cut out


I swear I see Washington's facial profile in this picture.


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

^ You working with resin too....haha


----------



## vwjmkv (Apr 23, 2011)

really liking your install. will definitely keep up with it

CC


----------



## 1sashenka (Nov 26, 2008)

I am very impressed with this project. I wish you an easy time finishing it. Subscribed...


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

Today, I removed my Kick panels on lunch break to see what I get to look forward to. In all it only took about 15min to remove everything.

looks like a bunch of wires, I first freaked out when i removed the panels, but after checking out whats hold the wires together, I think i might be easy to move everything and gain access to create Kicks.

Looks like i can cut into the metal on the footboard and then dynamat everything. I have a spare set of kick panels to get everything back to stock. 

I also removed the ashtray panels so I can install the BITONE DRC controller.

I have allot of work to do, I lost half the day Saturday and all day sunday working on the car to go camping with my son, definitly worth it. I have until the 24th to get everything finished, but I dont believe that should be a big problem. The car is going to the bodyshop Thurs - Sat this week to get painted, so during those days, i will be wrapping all the panels.


*Driver kick panels:* I also for now detached the wire harness frams from the kick wall, looks like I just have to remove each wire harness and route the harness. I dont belive I will have to modify any wires. and yes my foot rest is dirty from camping in the freakin rain this weekend. 











*passanger Kicks:* this will give an idea of the Wire harness that hold the wire harnesses










*Ashtray* flocation for DRC controller with 12oz real carbon Fiber tray cover. i plan on fluch mounting the DRC controller into the ashtray and HD Amp gain contol knob.










Have allot of work to do tonight after the kids go down to bed, plan on cutting out the speaker rings and creating placment to see how much room and work will need to be done. Not sure yet if i will put the tweeters in the kick panels, leave in stock door locations or place in pillars?


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

Looks awesome!! I am enjoying watching the progress!!


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

Car is in shop, dropped off today for body work, 

So, tonight and tomorrow I will be wrapping everything and attaching plexi to the panels, so when I get the car back, I fit everything in and start building my kick panels.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Bad assbuild I was thinking of the same thing. But I need the trunk.space  trunk space is very critical to me an my family, by having a baby is not easy but I can't wait to see more. Btw what are you going to do when you want to gee rid of the car? 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

^ thank you, my first build on page 1, I left room for a sm stroller, but now that I dont own strollers, I can be a little more aggressive. I have one rule with this build, like the last one, I must have easy access to the spare tire. 

Every panel I modify, I have a second panel for. So I can put the car back to stock pretty easy. The only thing would be the rear deck metal but for that wwould just creat something. Thars my other rule for the car. I buy panels fro wrecked cars online pretty cheap.


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

In the works...its getting late and need to work in the morning


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

HOly **** man thats a sick setup.... Now you just made me think to do mine like that as well lol..

I'm on AudiZine as well with the same user name, just wondering if they will have the back cover for my car if anyone is parting it out... Mine is black color!


----------



## target (Feb 2, 2009)

subd


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

3 panels left to wrap, but have to wait for car to return tomorrow










Next is th bitone processor tray to get wrapped in blk vinyl


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

Forgot to create a false on th processor tray, so when it motorized back, it has a finish.

Need to bust out some resin and everglass filler so I wrap it in vinyl


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

Panels wrapped and waiting. 1Am and pullung the car in the garage to start final wiring and start installing everything. Car is back from bodyshop. 

today, I cut metal from kick panel wall to vent the speake and provide some room. All wire are tucked and moved from kicks. Started a mold so i can figure out design and speaker position. today when I get day light and resign cures, I will start playing with the kicks. This should be a fun learning experience.....


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

Work in progress, buildi.g out the front of the processor tray, so when it slides back, it looks finished and sexy....

The concave front is created for the back of the spare tire to slide out


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

Yes, rewire behind the seats and a cleaner wire set up. A little rework, but will be cleaner and easier to manage... I hope


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

Just a quick mock u for the kick panel to check postion and fitment. Once its right, I will rebuild.


----------



## estione (Jul 24, 2009)

Will you be venting the speakers to the outside? Only asking cos i'm doing my audi a6 and i found an "easy" way to do it


----------



## werner sline (Mar 20, 2012)

very interesting job ! i will follow with great interest each step !


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

estione said:


> Will you be venting the speakers to the outside? Only asking cos i'm doing my audi a6 and i found an "easy" way to do it


Yes, I cut out the kick wall metal to help vent, but once I dynamate the surrounding metal, im sure it will seal amything outside the car.

What did you do? Are u building kicks as well?


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

have the floor board in, fitting last two side panels then I will wrap the processor tub. Mounted plexi on floor board and have LEDs mounted.










Working late..








.


----------



## estione (Jul 24, 2009)

tuner culture said:


> Yes, I cut out the kick wall metal to help vent, but once I dynamate the surrounding metal, im sure it will seal amything outside the car.
> 
> What did you do? Are u building kicks as well?


Yes i am doing kick build's for midbass, What i found was after moving the wire's away to gain access there is a grommet ( approx 2" dia) that if you remove it vent's out of the A post, Also if you remove the plastic inner wing and look at the bottom toward's the rear of the arch you will see another largish grommet, i have removed that and enlarged the hole ( i have had a 6mm steel ring welded there as to enforce any weakness ) i then made a couple of holes in the sill area, again having a couple of ring's welded, so my speakers are now vented to the outside, Hope this makes sense to you, i have a couple of pic's if you want


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

^ thanks for the info, will look and see what i can work with


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

Will have updated pics tomorrow of the system with status. Ive been super busy getting it ready for SBN this weekend


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

Saw the car yesterday but you were nowhere to be found. Did you finish the interior? I was only able to see the trunk.


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

I only showed on Saturday, I had to fly out on Travel for work and wanted to spend time with my kids before I left town. Besides the trunk is not finished and the system is not fully functional. Im still building the sound stage for the front 3-way and i have work in the trunk to do still. You should of introduced yourself, it would of been cool to meet someone local on the forums.

anyone from SoCAL here and going to Cars and Coffee in Irvine, Ca. on Saturday?


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

Here are some updated photos

Dynamat the the dead pedal









Cleaning and running some wires














































Processor Rack staging area










Motor










Rear deck inner liner










Bitone Processor


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

I will add more pics of the system as I shown it at SBN, just need to get the photos off my camera tomorrow


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

here are some progress pics of the system, I put the system togteher in for Spring Break Nationals to show, but not functioning. after seeing it starting to come together, i might change some things around. Still have work to do in the trunk, buit first i want to do the kick panels and imaging. So here are some things, the on thing i notice once i i put the ystem togteher, the processor tub in to big and the BitOne seems to get lost and need to add a dimmer to the lighting - too bright for my taste.










*spare tire access on motor*


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

*Trunk Pictures*


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

*rear deck*


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

tuner culture said:


> *rear deck*


Beautiful car man! How did you do at SBN this year? I believe I saw your audi at SBN a couple years ago if im not mistaken, it had a different setup though then as I recall.


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

Yeah, I was there a couple of years ago, I just showed this year, only saturday because I had to fly sunday to SoCal for work. Still work in progress, should be done for HIN. Did u go this year?


----------



## werner sline (Mar 20, 2012)

looks very classy and futuristic ! awesome work !


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

tuner culture said:


> Yeah, I was there a couple of years ago, I just showed this year, only saturday because I had to fly sunday to SoCal for work. Still work in progress, should be done for HIN. Did u go this year?


Yup, my car was in the IASCA SQ portion of the show.


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

^ how did you do? i know some people were upset tha the SQ was outside this year. I was trying to get the car ready for SQ, just ran out of time. When i get back from my travel, i will start meesing around with speaker placment and tunning. Most likely i will need some help with the tunning, I've never done it. I'm hoping to get it to a good point and then I have a friend at Soundwaves in Tampa who can tune cars and see what he can do and show me.


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

tuner culture said:


> ^ how did you do? i know some people were upset tha the SQ was outside this year. I was trying to get the car ready for SQ, just ran out of time. When i get back from my travel, i will start meesing around with speaker placment and tunning. Most likely i will need some help with the tunning, I've never done it. I'm hoping to get it to a good point and then I have a friend at Soundwaves in Tampa who can tune cars and see what he can do and show me.


Yeah having the SQ portion outside was "interesting" to say the least, especiall with the crazy wind and rain we had during the 2 days. I did really well for myself this year, 1st place in INAC SQC and 2nd place in INAC install. It was a great show for me all in all.


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

I have some design changes in the trunk, im going to swap the amps and processor. After viewing the photos while I was on travel for work, u realize the bitone gets lost in the tub. Besides the amp rack bolt that attached the actuator broke thru, so guess it was meant to be. Cant believe the bilt ripped thru the mdf.











Starting on changes now, just ripped the amps out and bitone.

Need something to due while I waite for the refrigerator technical guy to show up today to fix it


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

OH no!!! its like a never ending project!

Overall I love your work..


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

Yeah, its starting to feel like it, hopefully this shouldnt take to much effort. I was looking forward to starting my kicks and having some tunes, but hopefully I will have this completed this weekend so I can start with the imaging and tuning.

More to follow...


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

Starting a new design for the amps, should look good, here is the initial start. I also ordered some 1/0 gauge and new wire since I'm rebuilding the amp rack.


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

What amps, dsp are you going with?


----------



## Z-Roc (Mar 22, 2012)

awesome project!!


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

Thx Z-Roc,

Nepl29- Still using same componets, just swapping around placement.


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

Here are some rough cuts for the night, need sone sleep, have to work in the morning then off to some camping adventures, back to the grind saturday with the car.


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

Received a package with 1/0 wire...


----------



## metalball (Sep 8, 2010)

Bummer on the redesign, but wish you the best on the next setup!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

cool build so far sir! i like how you made the spare tire accessable!!


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

Looks like I might as well rebuild the system, swapping the Amps and Bitone will require allot of work. basically rip everything out and rebuild everything from bottom up.

New Amp rack bottom, New amp trim panels..
Rebuild the middle frame and build BitOne processor rack
Re wire amps and processor 
Run 1/0 gauge wiring sinec i'm rebuiding

Good thing:
Don't have to rerun LED and motorization wires - AWSOME
I can reuse original Trim panels - Awsome


I do think it will look good and should only be about 2/3 day setback

below is evertything gutted out.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

That looks nuts, but my trunk in my Audi looks the same lol
I just don't have the time to clean everything up and redo my amp rack....


----------



## Khymera-B (Oct 6, 2009)

I always gotta show the Audi's love. Dope build


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

Got my LED dimmers in today, now I can control to brightness on the LED lights, too bright, want to control so they accent the install, and allow the focus on the the install components


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

here are some update photos - 

Starting to frame the Amp rack shape



















integrating the amp rack shape


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

ripped everything out from the amps and processor rack










Creatde a new base plate for the Amps - you can go back at old photos and see the old base plate for the processor, when i added the amps on the processor base, it sure had some flex, so i had to rebuild it to support the weight of the amps


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

picture of test fit with new amp rack tub -


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

here is a photo of the processor rack - here is the layout - The bitone is going where the amps where - never just a straight swap, I rebuilt the rack





























test fit - notice how i added in the display of the fuse blocks


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

Had some free stime sunday, so i started on the Kick panels. I did end up going a different way in my design for now, but i figured let me get them installed and evrything else complete, and if I want to do more cosmetic design, i can rebuild the the kick panel. 

Functionally, I still did some design work around the Kick speaker placement. I generally aimed the 3" speaker to the center listening stage of the car. I fiberglassed the Kick panel pod and . I modified the existing kick panel and add the grill from the speaker to insert into the kick panel. I still have to dynamat the the kick panel and create a seal between the new kick pod, kick panel, and kick panel metal. I know some people will run kicks speakers on Axis or Off Axis, I decided off axis for now

need to run my speaker wire thru the door jam for the Tweeter before i can finish off the Kicks.

3" Audison Voce










fit test of the speaker grill in the Kick panel











Fit test the Pod behind the Kick panel before Fiberglass










Took doors off to run speaker wire thru the door jam (i believe this will be very hard...?)
Take out two way crossover system - Now running 3 way active.












Fiberglass Pods are drying from the fiberglass, will show pics later


----------



## Ralphie-T (Feb 6, 2011)

WOW, awesome install!!!

Going to follow this thread...


----------



## KyleMDunn (Jan 27, 2009)

Excellent work on the amp rack.


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

Almost there --- re did some wiring, what i thought would be a simple swap of componets ended up being half a rebuild. replaced wire with 1/0 gauge wire, re wired all the LED's and Motorizations, RCA wires and just about everything else. I wrapped everything in Fleece tape or tech flex.

Ground Wire 1/0 gauge









ground wrapped in fleece tape









Ground mounted









Running 1/0 power wire to the battery...


















Starting to rerun all the wires for relays, Motors, and LED's - looks a mess as im in the progress










Some Bitone Wires









Running speaker wire thru the door jam


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

Starting to run wire for the Bitone - It sure is a challenging to run wire for moving parts, and I am running two seperate actuators with 9" and 20" stroke that are interconnected with audio cables....Im trying to run some clean wiring, but sure is difficult with all the moving crap - my opinion! i learned some tricks by expiermenting and definitly takes some planning...


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

Kich panels- here is started installing the kick panels...... i think after i get a good appreciation for the sound and design, i might go in rebuild them for cosmetic integration, but for now i want to get them installed and start some tunning and testing.


Dynamat the kick panel metal - 











Passanger side kick with dynamat---










Speakers mounted


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

Door mounted tweeters, - i mounted th tweeters in the stock door location. before i decide to build them into the pillars, I wanted to try the doors........ Once i get an idea for tunning and sound stage, I will decide if i need to build Pillars. Im sure i might need to for a wider stage, but this give me time to experiment.


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

sorry for crappy images, I do most of my build at night after the kids goto bed!!!


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

Last night I hooked up the dimmer module for the LEDs, makes a big difference having the ability to contol the bightness and tune it.


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

Does anyone know where i can get a flat black ABS plastic, 1/8" - 1/4" thick ABS plastic. Last night i built out the ash tray for the BitOne DRC controler and in the center console i made a trim plate for my IPOD touch and HD RLC controller. I need a flat black ABS to match the interior and finish off the trim panels.

Any help would be much apprecaited.... hope full some commercial bussiness i can pick it up from with having to order it would be perfered.


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

here is a pic of the amp rack cover, I ran into some issues wrapping the vinyl and it sticking in the tight concave areas, so I stopped by Octave (Russ) and he helped me out and showed me some tricks of the trade.... I guess what i really need is a spay glue gun. Most things i have wrapped have been fine, but the little concave areas kept popping out when i would stretch and wrap it.... drove me crazy!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

To get the speaker wire though the gramit doors was a pain for me, I have used 16gauge flexible wire to get them though, it worked but it was a pain, for my tweeters of x's I used oem speaker wire, I didn't want to brake the plug which it was very flimsy.

Great build!


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

thanks, I actually found a little gap in the bottom og the plug I was able to run the wire thru, i was worried i would have to mess with the plug or screw something up, but it worked out well. Should have the system together and ready to start tuning this weekend...... finially!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

tuner culture said:


> Does anyone know where i can get a flat black ABS plastic, 1/8" - 1/4" thick ABS plastic. Last night i built out the ash tray for the BitOne DRC controler and in the center console i made a trim plate for my IPOD touch and HD RLC controller. I need a flat black ABS to match the interior and finish off the trim panels.
> 
> Any help would be much apprecaited.... hope full some commercial bussiness i can pick it up from with having to order it would be perfered.


What about getting a black carbon fiber and make something out mdf and wrap it with carbon fiber sheet?

Just a though.


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

quickaudi07 said:


> What about getting a black carbon fiber and make something out mdf and wrap it with carbon fiber sheet?
> 
> Just a though.


that is a very good idea, the interior trim, ashtray cover and trim around the shifter is carbon fiber..... Thanks!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

tuner culture said:


> that is a very good idea, the interior trim, ashtray cover and trim around the shifter is carbon fiber..... Thanks!


NP i'm glad i was able to help,

I never got your pm


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

I just seen it...:bash:, I will call you over the weekend:thumbsup:


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

sounds like a plan!
Thanks


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

^ quick, sorry for not calling, very busy weekend. I will try and call tonight or tomorrow, sorry...


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Love the car man, I've always had a thing for the A series but was always worried about possible electrical gremlins...2nd fave is my younger brother's '00 540 v8

You have a very creative and beautiful install...I've always been more function over form with auto performance/modding and audio installs but classy led lighting setups like this are pushing me in the other direction....Keep it up buddy!

Jeremy


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

tuner culture said:


> ^ quick, sorry for not calling, very busy weekend. I will try and call tonight or tomorrow, sorry...


Hey not a problem, I was busy myself as well, it was mothers day ...

No biggie, whenever you get a chance. 

Thanks


----------



## abdulwq (Aug 17, 2008)

love the Audi nice build but i hate the 4" stock speakers in front doors.


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

Here are some pics of the system with new design changes.

Audison Bitone DRC


















*Closed*









*Cockpit view*


















Driver side kick Panel - 3" Audison VOCE midrange


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

System design photos i took this weekend


























With Audison Bitone motorized out.


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

System motorized amp rack for spare tire access - motor moves 20" back, top panels snaps out with quick release harness for LED lights


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Loving it dude!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

WoW holy **** man, very nice, I bet now you should be set with the install, and i'm sure there is no need for any more mods to the sound system, what i like about this the most is, you still have the space to put anything in your trunk.

can you get back to me when you have a moment?

Thanks


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

did you use my idea with the bit one cover?  looks really nice!


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

yes, thats what i did with a wrap for now, but I i plan on having the panel wrapped in real 12oz carbon fiber like i did to the ahstray/ shifter and foor panels in the car - thanks for the idea!

will call you in 15min.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Hey im sorry i got your voice mail. My phone was dead and i didn't even know about it until i wanted to make a phone call lol....

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Nov 30, 2009)

Great looking install! I am sure having to do the rebuild wasn't fun, but in my opinon, I like the balance of the entire setup better with the amps in the floor. Before it seemed too "top heavy" with having just the BitOne in the tub. Great work on the motorization, its nice to have a fancy false floor setup and still have spare access.


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks!, totally agree with you, i am much happier with the layout and the balance in the system.


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

So, i finially have tunes, just started the tunning process, having issues with the setup.

Not much output volume
No bass volume unless i turn up the remote level control.

think i need to go thru the initial setup again....

any ideas would help.

I have all my input senitivity levels all the way down

And to turn on and off the bitone, i have to use the DRC, it does not turn off when i turn the radio or ignition off?

I've only spent about an hour with the system set-up so far.

I think one issue when i did initial setup for for volume, i ran the sound track from my ipod becasue i dont have the BITone setup disk, was wondering if that is an issue?



any ideas would be helpful


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Im sure someone could make you a copy of bitone cd and send it to you. Good luck with tuning and thanks for the tips of a box. I end up building a fiberglass one  I have no skill like you do 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MDubYa (Feb 17, 2011)

This is sexy and I have stolen all your ideas for my car! haha I kid... Did you ever get your bit one working? About to install one and wanted to know what you did to fix it.


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

Glad to inspire someone..... yes, i did get the Bitone to work, Im still playing with the tuning. I got the TrueRTA level 3 software and just downloaded the MIC calibration file for my Mic, so hopefully i can start to do some real tuning.

I did tune by ear some and setup the BITONE, it sounds pretty good right now, but i really neeed to get in and tune the system more with an RTA and follow some of the suggested tunning processes.

If you have any questions, let me know i will try and help...good luck!


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Hmm, great install, is there any way you can get the pictures without the fisheye?


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks! yes, actually this week im going to try and take some more photos and shoot some Video of the install, so i will post it once i get it finished


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

It's nice to see the 4 rings well represented..


----------



## MDubYa (Feb 17, 2011)

Alright here's a question...how did you aim you mids and tweets in the kicks. I don't think I read that in your log...I'm starting mine this weekend and was wondering what you did? The reason why I'm asking is my center console and dash are haauuuuge! Kicks are definitely what I want,but it might get interesting!!


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

Good to hear that you got the tunes going and doing some tuning (tunes, tuning..I know). Hope you have her ready to go for the SQ meet. I want to hear it.


----------



## MDubYa (Feb 17, 2011)

I keep going back over the pics and thinking that would look awesome in my car... I have seriously stolen so many ideas from this. They say imitation is the greatest form of flattery... Prepare to be flattered. Is that Nu foam in the trunk (the green foam)?


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

sorry it took so long to post, been on travel. i aligned the speakers to mid console stage hieght. that way i can adjust the timin, stage hieght and width for driver/ passenger listening. i was going to do just driver, butnot sq comp around to really set it up for single listener.

take any idea, appreciate the compliments! any questions let me know


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

Now that I'm done traveling for work, I will be starting phase two of the car build.....


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

This is just an amazing install you’ve made dude, I love it!
Respect Dude.


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

robolop said:


> This is just an amazing install you’ve made dude, I love it!
> Respect Dude.



Thank you for the compliment...


----------



## Zx9r23 (Nov 10, 2011)

Phase 2? Cant wait!


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Not sure how I missed this, but fantastic work! Very very nice!!!


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks, will be ordering some new componets next week and starting on some new upgrades and install. I have had the system in for a couple of months listening to the imaging, sounds good, but looking to modify some of the imaging and add more minor details to the trunk install and interior.


----------



## chevyrider96 (Mar 5, 2010)

High end quality..I likes!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Are u on audizine as well? I think I seen ur build post.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jaloosk (Jan 13, 2010)

Badass trunk. When I was going through the build log, I thought to myself 'why not put the amps in that tub'? Glad it (finally) worked out for you.


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

Had some conversations at SBN Today, If everything goes right, this could possibly be my next project build car.

















[/IMG]


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

As in "Could be your next car," or the next car you build (but for somebody else?)

Oh, and I call Blasphemy for it being a 4 door Porsche car. lol

Jay


----------



## rycka (Feb 12, 2009)

Love the trunk installation!!! great job...


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

The car would be for me to build, It's just a hobby and I like working on cars. I heard this white widebody is forsale, if not, im looking at another Panamera someone is looking to sell. I have some ideas sketched out for the sound system... this one will be stealth but allot attention to detail and design that catches the eye........ it needs to match the style and beauty of the car.....hopefully more to come soon!!


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

tuner culture said:


> it needs to match the style and beauty of the car


Are we looking at the same car? The Panamera is pig ugly! LOL. Regardless though, if you like it, it matters not. The A4 build is great looking, and I will look forward to what you put into the Porsche.


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

haha..... yes, definitly different taste. I was going to get another Audi, but I want something different and unique.....


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

Video teaser I created while i am building my video build log...
Audi A4 Sinister - YouTube


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

tuner culture said:


> Video teaser I created while i am building my video build log...
> Audi A4 Sinister - YouTube


That nicely done....

Do you know the name of that song on the video?


----------



## suzi427 (Oct 6, 2011)

nice!!!


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

Project A$ has retired and sold the car - starting a new project soon


----------



## ironman80 (Oct 25, 2014)

Thank you for the topic, it was great. Good luck in your next project. This will be an Audi?


----------

